# How do you get your movies?



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi, I'd like to get opinions, thoughts and ideas from you Shacksters, being an HT savvy bunch. This is kind of an informal survey of sorts just for ideas for things to write about. 

As we're all aware movie distribution is as much part of our hobby as the enjoyment of film itself. The legal hurdles have become more complicated than the technical ones. Using the internet, potential methods of distribution seem only limited by our imagination.

There are a lot of sub-questions to the main question in the title feel free to answer in as much or as little detail as you choose. I'm curious what methods are popular among shaksters.

How do you get your movies?

Do you use OnDemand services?
PayPerView?
Satellite?
Digital Cable?

Are there any other TV/movie services you use?

Do you download from the internet (I'm not working for the RIAA) to put it more palatably because we don't promote piracy ... would you download movies from the web (in full HD) if you could do it legally and pay for it?

Do you rent DVDs from Blockbuster or other video stores the old fashioned way?
Have you tried renting from DVD mail rental services?

How are you currently getting movies into your Home Theater system?
How would you like to be getting movies to your Home Theater system - in a perfect world?

Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

We generally get them from Netflix. They have a tremendous selection, and we generally get a movie within one to two days, as we are pretty close to Denver, which I believe has a Netflix "hub". 

From there, we can watch them either from the DVD player directly, or from the HTPC, which I think gives a better picture, especially in the blacks. I'm using PowerDVD to playback DVDs.

I would probably not pay to download them from the internet. But, if "they" got it such that it was fast enough (I doubt it's currently "fast enough" using cable internet at ~1.5 Mbps), and if it was cost-comparable to Netflix, I'd consider it. Especially to be able to get something "right now". For the "right now" thing, I am able to hold some DVDs on my HD, and watch them when I want, which is nice. I usually delete them after watching, and I don't trade them around.

If there's something good on HD programming from Dish, I'll DVR it, but generally not.

For me, and for now, Netflix is the way to go.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Ott

I'm with you, I think downloading the media isn't quite "there yet". I thought I'd be really into storing my DVDs on HDD when I got my media center PC but now that I'm doing it, I couldn't be bothered. 

I occaisionally keep a ripped copy on HDD for convenience, but if I really want the movie I usually just buy it on DVD.

I like cable TV PPV for HD movies that aren't action films with an awesome soundtrack. For instance I still have Capote on my PVR wating to be watched. But I wouldn't get Underworld Evolution that way ... I'd just buy the DVD. 

Cable (sat) HD doesn't have near the sound quality of DVD and the video when moving quickly has a problem with macroblocking which looks ******.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

We actually don't rent movies anymore, we purchase every new movie on our list as it is released to DVD at the introductory price at certain stores, usually $14.95. We have such a backlog of movies in our library that we haven't watched that we have no problem waiting for the next hottest movie to release to DVD... it's usually released before we know it.

So far we have about 450 movies and counting. We also check the $5.99 bins quite often to find good movies that are a little older. We only buy wide screen and dd/dts unless it is a classic.

Not sure why we don't rent, guess we just prefer to spend the money on a moive and own it, good or bad.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have usually always just purchased the DVDs we thought we'd really like. We mess up sometimes, but most of the time the box office reviews and trailers will get us on the money. The New World was one that fooled us big time... that and the lack of reading the box office reviews.

We've done the Columbia House thingy a few times.... when they offer the better deals we'll bite between long breaks. We started out the first time with them because we had a lot of DVDs we wanted. It averages out to about 6 bucks a DVD once you are done buying the minimums. Then we cancel. After a year or so and after we have found more DVDs in bulk we'd like to own... we'll start watching for another pretty good offer from them. They'll tempt you with an offer for a while and when you don't bite they will make it a little more tempting by saving you a few more bucks on shipping. We've cycled through this about 3 times so far.

We tried the Blockbuster and Netflix deal but found ourselves running out of DVDs to rent on a regular enough basis to make it cost effective.

Generally we will go to www.dvdpricesearch.com and search for the cheapest price on the ones we really want to own. Typically www.deepdiscountdvd.com wins our business. Occasionally other places will have a better pre-release deal. 

Then we also take advantage of our local Movie Gallery. If it's a DVD that we are not certain about, we'll rent it first. If we end up liking it and want to make it a part of our library and depending on how much we like it, we'll then go buy it new from an online source.... or, we'll go back to Movie Gallery and pick it up when they have the buy two get two free sale, which is usually 3-4 times a year. They will also have $5 DVD sales quite frequently. This is when we pick up those DVDs that are borderline and/or ones we ain't gonna pay $15-20 for. They offer a lifetime warranty with the used DVD so it's a pretty good deal IMO.

As far as satellite... we hardly ever rent a movie there because we don't have our great room, where the satellite receiver is located, setup with a sound system... it's just a widescreen RPTV. We might watch a movie on the satellite, but it's not a pay movie.

I don't think I'll ever get into downloading movies. I can't see downloading then having to burn it. Seems like I would be able to find it for the same or less money and not have to go through the hassles of downloading and burning. Like Otto... the download speeds are not that great here at home where I'd want to download them to.

Now with HD DVD coming out... we haven't really slowed down on SD DVD buying, but probably will very soon. We may opt to go ahead and buy the HD DVD versions so that we'll have them for when we do get an HD player.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Need to have movies, eg concert DVD's I buy.
Regular movies used to come from Nextflix but I was driven to Blockbuster by throttling from Netflix. Both have distrubution centers in Pittsburgh but Blockbuster is so much quicker, works weekends, and in addition we get the weekly voucher for the local store. 

HD movies I download onto DVR via E*, and have downloaded PPV movies from them. Only issue is inability to archive, I understand and appreciate piracy protection but archiving is a major issue for me. Until the dust settles on the HD DVD war I will continue to use this approach, and would actually prefer a HD solution that didn't require me to store physical media. A one off payment that would allow me to have lifetime on demand download access to a title would work very well for me. Isn't this the future?

More than happy to be a beta tester


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

We usually rent or buy the pre-viewed movies. I'm thinking about following Sonnie as far a movie clubs go but sort of undecided if I should continue to purchase new DVD's.

I just got the HD-DVD player last night and still wondering if I should build a collection of these or not along with regular dvds


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I also use dvdpricesearch and deepdiscountdvd gets the majority of my business as well. DDD has decent customer service as well. Sometimes pre-ordering through DDD results in lower prices than at the release date, I've noticed.

But since I have a Netflix subscription, the majority of my movie watching goes through there. Netflix's used movies are equal in quality to new movies, so if I want to buy a movie, I will check there first because they may have it for $6. The price points seem to be $6, $8, and $10 for used movies off Netflix.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

I basically just buy the movies that I want as there are not that many. I also use the local library as they generally have a good selection, however the queues for some movies, especially new releases are very long, the service is however free or very close to, making a reservation costs about 50 cents. I do on occasion store movies on my PVR, the same with tv series as I work in the evenings.

Were it available I would probably download movies (legally) as well.

Living in Finland there are however not that many choices, also no HD at all where I live. Finland is only slowly moving towards digital tv with the final transition from analogue broadcasts to digital broadcasts happening in August 2007.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I think if they offered the movies for download at the same time they were released at the movies, i'd pay for the download. And although that would hurt the actual movie theaters I think they would see and increased amount of households all doing the same thing. 

You all are pointing out some excellent sources to purchase from and as I mentioned previously the question with me really is at what point do you decide to stop investing in regular dvds nowing a newer technology is coming out.

Shoot I still cant get the wife to throw away the old vcr tape collection, even though I dont even think we have a vcr left in the house and havent watched on in a long time.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

How does everyone store there dvd's?

When I was deployed last year, I took my laptop with me and I got rid of most of the dvd cases and put all the dvds into one large dvd/cd album type of case. It made it convient at the time but now was thinking how do I get blank cases and print the labels?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Last spring I went "digital". That is I gave away every VHS tape I had. It was difficult but it was a combination of spring cleaning and a commitment to the idea that my VCR doesn't get used anymore and I am probably never ever going to watch those old Star Trek episodes. A few "rare" shows like "Prisoners of gravity" (I hadn't thought about watching for years) are basically irreplacable. But they were collateral casualties for a move valuable roomy basement (I build a gym) and solice in the decision that all my media is now digital or I just don't deal with it. 



Tommy said:


> How does everyone store there dvd's?


My basement has a shelfing unit full of them. Many have been ripped to HDD and I play them through the media player PC on my HT. But that's mainly kid's shows that get a high rotation so my son isn't playing with the disk. 

I originally aspired to a 100% HDD storage based movie collection but that idea quickly went away when I realized how much work it would be and how expensive storage space is.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Allow me to paint with a broad brush here and produce a stereotype. Correct me if you think my observation is wrong or just let me know what you think.

The idea I’m picking up here is that we HT fans are ready to embrace new ideas/technologies, as evidenced by the high use of mail order DVD services. But we’re also unwilling to participate in any _convenience technology_ that might sacrifice quality sound and vision.

There are different “tech” crowds like PC and other gadget freaks who arrived at HT not from hi-fi but from other digital technologies. They’re the ones (I suspect) that are embracing digital media players like the Rio Receiver, Olive Opus, Roku etc. 

Is it safe to say that many of us who are old enough had a component based two channel stereo system before we had a Home Theater system? And that we'd probably have a stereo system still, even if HT didn’t exist.

I know I would! 

And yeah, I for sure reject _most_ technology that provides “convenience” at a cost of quality. I only embrace MP3s because the convenience factor is so extreme (a library on a tiny box that fits in the palm of my hand) for a relatively minor hit in quality - because I use max or high-bit MP3s. 

I bet there are many old school hi-fi codgers out there who still scoff at the notion of MP3s. I know at least guy who retains a healthy skepticism to dumbing down hi-fi for the sake of convenience.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

As far as my HT room I want everything to be as high as quality as I can get/afford. This is not a cheap hobby when I decided to start this and to lower standards now on the smaller things would lessen an already expesive investment.

As far as music, I'm no audiophile or anything and would not go crazy on having the perfect stero system. Any little cdplayer or mp3 player is fine with me as long as it works.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Somebody else said store those DVDs vertically, Tommy.


Wayde... yes .... had the two channel in 1984 and I don't think surround was out then. I would no doubt have something in my room if there was no surround sound available.

I like mp3's for my car and use them when not listening to XM Radio... usually encoded at the highest bitrate. But for home, I doubt I would use them if I did do a lot of stereo listening. I would probably prefer the higher resolution CD's... or at minimum the original CD.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Somebody else said store those DVDs vertically, Tommy.


Besides vertically though, do you think it is better to put each back into a seperate jewel case. Right now a large portion of my video collection is all in a cd/dvd album from while I was away. 

I would need to buy blank cases and somehow print out the case labels for all of them.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

If there's no printing on the front of a disc, or the disc has one of those really flat surface fronts, then as long as you don't throw dirt around I would consider it safe to store them right against each other.

I think you're asking if there's any problem with storing them in one of those 50-disc-holder cases or something? I doubt it.

I also believe I was the one to mention storing vertically. That's something I read once, but I haven't been able to confirm the reason or find that statement again since then. So it could just be gobbledygook.

I store all my DVDs in their original cases on a DVD storage rack. Almost all vertically. Some DVDs and CDs are kept horizontal because the case doesn't fit correctly.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Jos

Back on subject, I checked most of the dvd places you mentioned above but still having trouble finding any selling any of the hd-dvds yet.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I used to hear about storing record albums (vynil) vertically, that was the classic storage method. Vertical in milk crates, before they went small.

My first component system was purchased in 1986 when I was in the Army in Texas. CD was brand new then, I opted not to get the CD player.

****, at just over $500 in those days for a CD player it was hard to tell if I was going to play CD or if the CD was playing me. 

HA! I slay myself.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I still use our local video rental store as we do not have a great selection of on line video suppliers over in Australia, also, not all areas have broadband access yet.

Does any one else still hire DVD's from their local store?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy HD-DVDs?*

I usually pick them up at Best Buy (usually the best price) lately Superbits have been $9.99. The local Media Play is gone and a F.Y.E moved in, only $24.99 for Superbit, what a deal :sarcastic: They'll probably last less time than Media Play did at those prices.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Netflix for me, and then purchase the ones I really want used from Hollywood video. If I go in during non busy times, they let me pull several DVD's from the shelf, open them all, and choose the one I want to purchase (no scratches). Hollywood has a lifetime guarantee on previously viewed dvd's. They often run 3 for $25 specials, so I usually wait until them and pick up a bunch.

Tommy, as far as storage, I too use a large binder. I have done so for about 5-6 years (stored horizontal) with no problems. For me, the cases just got out of control, and once I got over the "hey look how impressive my DVD collection is" phase, it was an easy choice. Besides, when somebody wants to watch a movie, I think it is really cool to plop down a binder for them to flip through to find something to watch.

Greg


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Sure, I rent from the local vid store all the time. It's convenient. I have many movies stored as data and play them back through a Windows MC and my Xbox 360 extender, but it's a slight compromise in sound and video quality.

I asked a similar question on the AVSforum in the media server group. I got ideas from people that use media servers regularly. All kinds of hacks going on there. It's interesting, they tend to be surprizingly hi-fi savvy people but also, obviously quite computer literate.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Australia's just floating the idea of movie downloads, but until our broadband coverage improves there's little use.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I acquire them as cheaply as I can. For purchasing, that usually means getting them used from Amazon. For renting, if my library doesn't have what I am looking for (free rental), then Family Video typically will, and they only charge $0.50 for 5 nights for movies more than a year or two old. For new releases, I stick with Family Video as well. Am I a cheapskate? Yeah, I guess :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm about to face a new situation when it comes to getting DVD's...
Shortly, I'll be moving to a country area, where the nearest rental shop will be about 20Km. away..That's 80Km. there and back twice for an overnight hire..
With the current price of petrol taken into account, that makes it a very expensive overnight hire...
It would be less expensive to just buy the DVD from a discount supplier. But there are a number of movies that I would like to see that I would probably never buy..
I may have to join one of these online hire places..At least with them, you can keep the DVD for as long as you want..
Can any one in OZ recommend one of these online hirers?....NOT Bigpond..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> We've done the Columbia House thingy a few times.... when they offer the better deals we'll bite between long breaks.....


Here is where I get most of my movies :yes::yes::yes::yes: but I also look for deals on BestBuy, Circuit City, Costco, etc. usually I try to get the movie as cheap as possible, I always get them new.

Last week I joined Columbia House (again) and got Babel, The Departed, The Librarian 1 & 2, RV and Crank for a lot of money ...........my total was $17.40 :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile: I just need to get 4 more in the next two years (from $14.95 and up), usually when you get one at regular price, you can get as many as you want with 50% or 60% off regular price .... but sometimes they have other specials too .....


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

We would previousl rent 2-3 movies per week, now that we have the HD DVD & Blu-ray player plus bumped up to using Netflix we would be lucky if we rent that per month now... And thats not because of the service which has been fine its simply because I havent stopped buying movies left and right for the HD DVD player... Wow that really got me hooked, I wasnt planning on replacing any dvd movies... lol


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Everything we watch is DVD and DVD only. We dropped cable back in November/early December of 2004 and never looked back! Most of our favorite TV shows (we admit, we like older shows more than the new stuff on) are on DVD, and the new shows are coming out on DVD very quickly too. It's at the point that when we go visit someone commercials almost give me a headache. (Kind of like the awakening Rowdy Roddy Piper had in They Live)

Movies are anything from SDVD to HD and BD. Even though I am format neutral I still buy SDVDs probably at a ratio of 10:1. We rent from Netflix, as well as the Block Buster online rental, and also buy movies. The local Sam's Club doesn't have that great of a selection, and Best Buy is over an hour away, plus they always have the highest prices. Hollywood Video is an excellent place to buy SDVDs!

Unlike Walmart's famous and notoriously unorganized $5.50 bin, and even the $7.50 discount racks... Hollywood Video is mostly in wide screen format. They have a constant supply of older movies for $1.99 each, as well as more recent releases for $3.99 each. Even their 'more expensive' selection is still 3 for $30 and they are some of the newest titles too! Yes they are all previously viewed, but they are also guaranteed. If one skips or is scratched... they replace it free.

Am I a cheapskate? Maybe, but it lets me spend more money on the High Def movies! In case anyone was wondering 'Why so many SDVDs?' well we still watch a lot of movies upstairs, and my wife has a room she likes to slip away to and spin movies and TV shows, so we may love high def, but regular run of the mill SDVDs are still a big player in our house!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

wbasset, wow that must be a large collection of dvds if your not even watching tv shows... I'm just getting to the point now where I think im replacing all the same movies in an endless circle 

From VCR to DVD to replacements etc... When I wad deployed a couple years ago I put most of my movies in a CD softare album and took it with me, plus friends and family send movies while I was away. It worked great for that purpose but looking at the condition there in now, ever one has visibily scratched in it... 

Oh well thats atleast giving me an excuse for replacing all with the HD & BR versions as there announced but Im dreading when one format (if not both) does go under there will be a repeat of this again


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> We've done the Columbia House thingy a few times.... when they offer the better deals we'll bite between long breaks.


I'm on one of these right now too. I joined when they made a really good offer, and I think I've picked up 8 or 10 through them in the last couple months, so I'e finished my mandatory purchases, but every once in a while they have a pretty decent deal going, so I might buy a few more. Otherwise I pick up the odd disc from Blockbuster's previously viewed selection, occasionally get an impulse disc at Best Buy or Future Shop or HMV, especially when priced right. I've been thinking about Netflix (or another similar service) and just saw an ad for Blockbuster's delivery approach, so I might look into that a little more.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Tommy said:


> wbasset, wow that must be a large collection of dvds if your not even watching tv shows... I'm just getting to the point now where I think im replacing all the same movies in an endless circle
> 
> From VCR to DVD to replacements etc... When I wad deployed a couple years ago I put most of my movies in a CD softare album and took it with me, plus friends and family send movies while I was away. It worked great for that purpose but looking at the condition there in now, ever one has visibily scratched in it...
> 
> Oh well thats atleast giving me an excuse for replacing all with the HD & BR versions as there announced but Im dreading when one format (if not both) does go under there will be a repeat of this again


It really is amazing how many DVDs you can buy with the money you save from not having cable!

Last count we had something like 1200 SDVDs and only around 25 BD and HD DVD movies, but the high def list is slowly growing every week. YOU have a boat load of high def movies and I am so jealous lol 

Like I said, we still watch movies in the bedroom and other rooms as well, so we still use our regular def dvds a lot. Hollywood Video is also great for picking up movies cheap for our daughter, we usually mail her some movies every month and so far she's not complaining! 



Tommy said:


> Oh well thats atleast giving me an excuse for replacing all with the HD & BR versions as there announced but Im dreading when one format (if not both) does go under there will be a repeat of this again.


Yeah but think of the closeout deals we'll be able to get on the format that does go under!


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Owen Bartley said:


> I've been thinking about Netflix (or another similar service) and just saw an ad for Blockbuster's delivery approach, so I might look into that a little more.


We have Netflix and just signed up for the Block Buster online one. Block Buster is kinda unique in the fact that they send us three movies in the mail the same way Netflix does, but you can either mail the Block Buster movies back, or take them to your local store. If you take them to the store, you get three movies right then and there with no money out of your pocket and they queue up and send the next three that are on your online list, which usually show up two days later. The movies you get from the store have to be back in the same time frame as if you paid to rent them, so a two day rental is due back in two days, unlike the mailed ones which you can hold onto and return at your leasure.

It's like an endless supply of movies between the two places. The only bad part is I like owning a copy of movies I like, and with the rental companies you do have to return them. Seriously though, we are probably getting 10 dvds a week between Netflix and Block Buster, and now you can even rent TV series on DVD at Block Buster (Netflix has had them for ages), so we honestly don't miss cable or satellite at all... especially the commercials or logos some companies put at the bottom of movies they broadcast.


----------



## Woochifer (Oct 19, 2006)

With the DVD, I've pretty much eliminated video renting from my moviegoing. I will typically buy a new release on the week-of-release to take advantage of the loss leader pricing from places like Best Buy and Fry's Electronics. 

And it also seems that DVD releases move into the discounted price tiers a lot quicker than before, so on other titles I might just wait until the price goes down. Just the other day, I saw that the 3-disc collector's edition of _Titanic_ has now been marked down to $15 at Best Buy, and relatively recent movies like _Sideways_ were going for $7.50. On occasion, I look for used DVDs at local stores as well, particularly for versions that are now out of print (e.g., if you want to hear that great DTS-ES soundtrack from _Gladiator_, you have to look for the out-of-print original DVD release because subsequent versions eliminated the bonus features and the DTS-ES track). 

I'll also occasionally buy from specific stores because they are offering limited edition extras with the new releases. Examples would include the bonus panel discussion DVD included with _Apocalypse Now_ at Circuit City, the lenticular cover/comic book bundle with _Batman Begins_ at Best Buy, the screenplay/fashion book bundle with _Devil Wears Prada_ at Target, the really cool "metalbook" cover with _The Departed_ at Best Buy, etc. These bonus editions are usually sold out before the end of the week, so it's more of an enticement to get people into the stores as early as possible.

My wife though recently signed up for Netflix so that she can rent TV series boxed sets.



Wayde said:


> The idea I’m picking up here is that we HT fans are ready to embrace new ideas/technologies, as evidenced by the high use of mail order DVD services. But we’re also unwilling to participate in any convenience technology that might sacrifice quality sound and vision.


Well, I think that's a matter of degrees. Some audiophiles would argue that CDs are nothing more than a convenience technology, but I think that even among that crowd, you'll find very few diehard vinyl adherents that still refuse to own a CD player.

Thus far, I've not done any kind of PC integration with my main HT system. But, now with higher speed wireless networks, large capacity external hard drives, and network players aimed specifically at the audiophile market like the Slim Devices Squeezebox, it's readily feasible to use digital files in a lossless format and stream them anywhere in the house without having to run network cabling through the walls or worrying about running out of disc space. 

A lot of the biases against digital music files formed when the medium primarily consisted of 128k MP3 downloads, and required wired Ethernet connections. The only impediment right now is with the configuration flexibility, format support, price, and/or audio quality of the devices now on the market. 

I think it's only a matter of time before digital music file streaming becomes more common not just because of the convenience, but because with the demise of SACD and DVD-A it very well might be the only potential avenue by which to listen to higher resolution digital music in the future (some audiophile labels have begun selling high res digital downloads at 88.2/24 or 96/24 lossless resolution). 

As far as movies go, I think the move to HD downloading is inevitable. The only question is how much time will elapse before it catches on, since for now at least, most household broadband connections would still require hours to download a HD movie. Our penchant for instant gratification might deem this more of an inconvenience than throwing a DVD into the shopping cart at Target or Costco. I think Apple TV has a lot going for it, but as with other network media players, it has its own set of drawbacks and quirks (for starters, it doesn't do HD). 



Sonnie said:


> Wayde... yes .... had the two channel in 1984 and I don't think surround was out then. I would no doubt have something in my room if there was no surround sound available


Actually, Dolby-encoded soundtracks for home use date all the way back to the Laserdisc format, which included stereo soundtracks from the beginning. Any movie that was matrix-encoded in Dolby Stereo for theatrical release could be decoded into surround sound with an outboard matrix decoder. I remember these devices were advertised in classified ads in publications like _Stereo Review_ and often had built-in amplifiers for the surround speakers. They were more for hardcore hobbyists than anything, but word did eventually get around that stereo movie soundtracks were encoded with surround information. Also, the matrix format decoders on quadraphonic receivers and preamps could be used to extract the surround track.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

wbassett said:


> Block Buster is kinda unique in the fact that they send us three movies in the mail the same way Netflix does, but you can either mail the Block Buster movies back, or take them to your local store. If you take them to the store, you get three movies right then and there with no money out of your pocket and they queue up and send the next three that are on your online list, which usually show up two days later. The movies you get from the store have to be back in the same time frame as if you paid to rent them, so a two day rental is due back in two days, unlike the mailed ones which you can hold onto and return at your leasure.
> 
> It's like an endless supply of movies between the two places.


I'm liking this more and more. I might do the free trial with them and see how it works in practice. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Purchased at Walmart every Tuesday on release day. $14.95. We rarely rent movies. I figure if I want to watch them I should add them to my collection. We do have a membership to the Blockbuster on-line service and my wife watches her chick flicks that way so I'm not bothered by them  She gets here movies delivered and watches them while I'm working after work... hey...something is wrong here.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

I have bought quite a few movies from local pawn shops. Have also bought a few previously viewed from Blockbuster and Hollywood Video. I watch movies a lot on the Encore channels, I get on our digital cable service.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I tried online HD-DVD rentals for a while but found the movies they sent me were usually at the bottom of my list. Maybe when HD-DVD picks up they'll be better but I'm passing on it for now. I get most of my HD-DVD movies from Blockbuster or Jumbo Video. Again they have a small selection, but at least I know what I'm getting.


----------

